# HELP! Printer is offline



## 4dsmom

I am DESPARATE! My printer has gone offline and won't print. How do I get it back online? I have done everything I can think of and nothing works.


----------



## TreyDawgMT

You might want to give us at least some information... What kind of printer, what is "everything I can think of," what is "nothing works," what kind of computer, what was happening when this happened? We can't help you when you just say your printer is offline.


----------



## 4dsmom

My printer is an H-P Deskjet 300, printer, copy scan. It is my default printer. I had been printing and a paper was jammed. I cleared the jam and when I tried to print again it shows printer is "Offline". I Clicked to put it back ONLINE and it keeps going back to offline. I had this problem shortly after buying it, and had to call H_P, don't remember what they said to do. I have looked in help, (no topics cover this problem) and have read the manual that came with printer. Nothing addresses the online-offline feature. I do not know how you would print ofline.


----------



## TreyDawgMT

Is the physical printer saying offline, or just Windows? Have you tried unplugging both the power and the USB or Parallel printer cable and plugging back in?


----------



## 4dsmom

yes the physcial printer was staying offline. But glad to say problem is solved. Chatted online with a HP tech and she got it fixed. Said there was a communication problem. Had me disconnect USB, go to RUN and type in services.msc and then find print spool and right click, then choose restart.


----------



## TreyDawgMT

That's great. I'll note many of my HP problems with turning off, random restarts, and offline problems have been solved partially or fully by unplugging the USB from your computer or PrintServer and the device, turning the device off and then connecting everything from scratch. Just restarting doesn't solve it with the USB plugged in. Not quite sure why, but just a note for the future for all reading!


----------



## 4dsmom

Thanks, as I said earlier I had same problem when I first bought it. Guess you just get what you pay for. LOL I was going to close this thread and but I don't see where to do it at. Thanks again and good luck with your HP.
I have a 10 year old Canon that is still going strong with NO problems, just can't use it with this PC for it needs a parallell (sic) cable and no port on PC to support it.


----------

